# Two Dogs Dining



## MJ Preston (Apr 12, 2011)

This is actually a brilliant piece of sketch comedy employing two very disciplined canines.

I laughed myself silly.

[video=youtube;EVwlMVYqMu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVwlMVYqMu4[/video]


----------



## vangoghsear (Apr 14, 2011)

That was great!

I loved it when the one dog's fork sort of snuck over to the other dish.


----------



## Custard (Apr 14, 2011)

That was halarious! there is no way my dog would sit still if he had a plate of food in front of him.


----------



## terrib (Apr 14, 2011)

How funny! Loved it!


----------



## Christopher_angels (Nov 7, 2012)

Hahah funny.


----------



## count58 (Jul 10, 2014)

It's hard to believe dogs can eat with a fork.
It must have taken a lot of time to train them.
Even then, the short video is a little funny
and intriguing as you have to think several times
How the film maker did that.
LOL


----------



## Pandora (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh MJ me too! That was awesome I must share with my family, the little guys looks like our Charlie. So funny and creative, thanks count 58 for reviving this certainly needs another round :applouse:


----------

